# Do Pedals come w/ Cleats?



## ronniedee (Feb 4, 2004)

I've never bought pedals for my bikes in the past. After recently buying a used bike without clipless pedals, I want to upgrade. 

If I buy a set of clipless pedals, say Ultegra 6700's, do I also have to order a set of cleats to match, or are cleats included in the box with the pedals?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

indeed they do


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Cleats normally come with pedals when purchased new.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

yes, the cleats come with the pedals. you'll still need to get a pair of compatible shoes (depends on the pedal system you buy)


----------



## ronniedee (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks! I ordered a set of Shimano Ultegra PD-6700 SPD-SL's. The pedals cost more than my old Craigslist bike!

I'll probably purchase my shoes locally.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*not always...*

...some online retailers exclude the cleats and offer a correspondingly low(-ish or -er!) price. They should point that out and to be fair most do...

Enjoy your Ultegra SPD-SL - I'm happy with my two pairs.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Almost always.


----------

